# New cold smoker



## beany01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello, due to not wanting to get any hassle from my neighbours, I am currently building a 'sealed' cold smoker with a filter to prevent any smoke discharge. I have currently built a 6 foot tall, by 4 foot wide and 2 foot deep cold smoking chamber. This is roughly based on a vertical forced air commercial style smoker. I have fitted 5 lengths of pipe across the bottom and top of the smoking chamber (see attached pic), with holes drilled every 2 inches. All the pipe ends are connected to a manifold box with a fan in between the top and bottom set of pipes, so the smoke comes from the bottom pipes and is drawn in at the top of the smoker, through the fan and back out the bottom again.  I had to make a stainless smoke generator like the Amazen style 12 inches square because I couldnt buy one this large. This will be fitted in a stainless box on the outside of the smoking chamber, with a small 5 cfm fan pulling the smoke in the chamber. Once in the chamber it will then circulate as described above. To remove the stale smoke, I'm fitting another 5 cfm fan to a filter unit. It consists of firstly a wet scrubber, then going through a carbon filter. I am thinking about putting a hepa filter between the wet scrubber and carbon filter.  I was just wondering if anyone has built a similar commercial style cold smoker to this, and what flow rates they have used in the smoke circulation fans? Also has anyone made a filter like this and had success?













image.jpg



__ beany01
__ Oct 17, 2014


----------



## donr (Oct 17, 2014)

The general setup of the system seems sound enough to me.

Have you tried to pull air through the wet scrubber with your fan?  I have something similar for sanding drywall, but I need to use my shopvac to pull air through.

I haven't heard of anyone making a setup like this.  My first thought is that you are trying to use it inside.  Most of us just use our backyard.  Did you try talking to your neighbors to see if they have any issues with a normal type of cold smoking chamber? A typical A-MAZN product makes just a fine whisp of smoke.  A 12x12 should burn for nearly 32 hours.


----------



## beany01 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I haven't finished off the filter yet, so it hasn't been tested. Still in the work in progress stages, but I'm thinking I will need a fan with good pressure to combat the resistance caused by the hepa (if fitted) or a carbon filter. 
The smoker is fitted inside my shed, I wouldn't want to give the neighbours an excuse to complain, as one of them is a awkward old bugger! 
I was going to ignite the smoke generator both ends to get more smoke for this size of cabinet, as I will be only smoking fish, so they won't take the time other meats do to get to the required level of moisture loss etc.
The reason I am building this style of smoker is due to the efficiency of it. Reports state this type gives you a very even smoke across the whole smoker, the amount of sawdust used is less and it will smoke quicker than a natural draft smoker. Also it will be controllable, I won't have to adjust vents if the wind picks up, or changes direction etc


----------

